# Quick Change Tool Post package for 6" Atlas lathe



## shoeboxpaul

Hi, 
Hope this has not been flogged to death and I missed the thread. Has anyone tried the QCTP package from Little Machine Shop?  I think it is a piston type made of aluminum. 
Here is the web address:
http://littlemachineshop.com/products/product_view.php?ProductID=3514

My tooling is limited and this looks to be a real problem solver. My main concern is about the QCTP and the tool holders, not the tooling. Does the piston keep the holders held firmly or does it work loose?  Any drawbacks?  What about customer service after purchasing?
Thanks,
Paul


----------



## swatson144

6" lathe can be nice with an AXA (100) size post. I do not think I'd like an AL tool post though. LMS is a good reputable dealer, but in this case the kit isn't a bargain.

Steve


----------



## shoeboxpaul

Is there any other QCTP kit available?  Little Machine offers this without the tooling:

http://littlemachineshop.com/products/product_view.php?ProductID=2486&category=-419988835

Is there a place to purchase an AXA 100 made of steel that will fit the 6" lathe right out of the box?


----------



## swatson144

I would think an axa would fit a 6" atlas. I don't know for sure if it will fit but with 1/2" tooling you need the center to be > .950" or .7" with 1/4" etc, above the compound to run an axa without mod'ing the tool holders.. 

CDCOtools.com has some good pricing but some people have had problems with them though I have been happy with them. Ebay has the starter sets also

http://www.aloris.com/catalog/aloris_p2-3.pdf for actual dimensions.

Most posts need to have the T nut cut to fit the slot in the compound and there are several threads on this forum with different ways to do it, if you need help finding them let me know. It isn't difficult but if you'd rather not you can probably talk one of us into making one for you.

Steve


----------



## E.MARQUEZ

shoeboxpaul said:


> Hi,
> Hope this has not been flogged to death and I missed the thread. Has anyone tried the QCTP package from Little Machine Shop?  I think it is a piston type made of aluminum.
> Here is the web address:
> http://littlemachineshop.com/products/product_view.php?ProductID=3514
> 
> My tooling is limited and this looks to be a real problem solver. My main concern is about the QCTP and the tool holders, not the tooling. Does the piston keep the holders held firmly or does it work loose?  Any drawbacks?  What about customer service after purchasing?
> Thanks,
> Paul



 CDCO provided my AXA Piston Tool post and starter set of tool holders... I added another 8 tool holders for a total of 13 to have my most often tools preset and ready.

The tool post was an easy to disassemble, modify and fit to my compound rest.  It is hardened tool steel though, so if you need to cut a boss on the bottom... it can be a bit tricky depending on what you have available. 

The AXA comes with large flat nut to be machined as needed for YOUR setup, and it uses a 9/16" center bolt.
I chose to machine the compound somewhat for a larger T nut base, and then machined the AXA nut to fit the new larger opening in the compound.   This allowed me to use the larger 9/16 center bolt that came with the AXA.. otherwise, there are "chicago" bolts that can be had for some machines to adapt the smaller OEM center bolt used in that machines compound rest with the larger ID bored AXA tool post and locking nut..

As for issues with CDCO,, the only ones I've read about are on returns, as I have not made a return in the 6 orders purchased I can not support CDCO or speak ill of them on this issue.. I can only say,,, I received serviceable items in all 6 orders, fast at fair price.


----------



## David S

I purchased that QCTP from LMS about a year ago for my Atlas 618.  I had to modify the post that adapts to the compound slightly and being anodized aluminum the holder can slip on the compound..LMS notes this and says to put a piece of paper under it before clamping down.  Works fine.  Most of my work is in brass, aluminum and small diameter steel to make tools and parts for clock repair, so I am not trying to hog a lot of metal ..not that my little Atlas is great at that anyway.  I have been very satisfied with the QCTP for the types of work that I do.  I haven't had to use their customer service after sale.


----------



## tripletap3

I wouldn't over think this. I used that same one on my 6" Atlas and found it worked extremely well and was a good size for the machine. The USA made A2Z quality is very nice and on par with Aloris for it's size and any China made one would be a big step down. Here are my thoughts. A AXA would be way too large for the machine and would severely limit what you could do if it would work at all. Same thing for any tooling over 3/8". The A2Z is aluminum and yes steel is stronger but I can guarantee that something else on a Atlas 6" is going to flex long before this square block of aluminum or the piston does. These machines are nice but they do have limitations and the A2Z tool post is more than adequate. Mine stayed very tight and solid even when knurling and it was the best thing I could have done for my 618.  
EDIT. One thing I didn't like was the T nut (actually a O nut ) that was provided with it. It was kind of light weight but it was designed so that it could be easily adapted to your compound by using your own lathe to machine it. Most AXAs come with a big flat chunk of steel that requires quite a bit of machining on a mill.


----------



## AR1911

I think an AXA would be way big for a 618.
I bought the A2Z set for mine when Toolsforcheap.com had some 2nds for $50
Looks very nice though I have not fitted it as yet.

CDNN is cheapest on the AXA sets.


----------



## rafe

Ditto on the A2Z nice solid product that does all that it should...put one on my 618 a few years back and I really am happy with it...


----------



## shoeboxpaul

Thanks everyone,
I will take a more thorough look at the AXA100. Right now, it may be more than I want to do.  The dimensions are larger. 
Tripletap3, the A2Z looks nice and rock solid. I am inclined to agree with the "O-nut" being less than expected. I questioned it as soon as I saw the picture.  Since the A2Z is made from aluminum and anodized, I am wondering if the 1/4"-20 post clamping bolt is the reason for the slippage David has experienced. Going to a 1/4"-28 by installing a heli-coil in the T-nut might help with clamping pressure. Changing the nut to a steel unit would have to help; possibly increasing the bolt diameter if there is room.  I will cross that bridge if I opt for the A2Z - and only if it slips.   Sandpaper may be a cure but, it doesn't seem like it is the best route to travel. One seller on eBay is offering what I call the basic kit - QCTP with tool holders - for the same price as Little Machine but, with free shipping. He has none of the extras for sale. 
All input is appreciated.
Paul


----------



## Wierd Harold

I am not that familiar with the 618 but whenever this comes up on the 7x12 group the consensus is that the AXA is too big and most use an 0X0 size from whoever.
HWF


----------



## shoeboxpaul

Hello Harold,
I have been communicating with Chris at Little Machine. I did not see this originally.

[FONT=&quot]http://lmscnc.com/3112

[/FONT][FONT=&quot]It is the OXA size in steel. No T-nut is supplied and the price is a bit higher.  Chris says both the aluminum and the steel are the same size. 
Posting this for others to see. 
Thanks for the input.
Paul[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]


----------



## tripletap3

Paul This is another item that you will be glad you bought for the Atlas 6".  I know, I know. I preach this all the time to the Atlas 6" owners but *Arthur* *Warner* Co sells indexable HSS bits and holders that will perform 100 percent better than carbide inserts do on the not so ridged, powerful or fast  Atlas 6" lathes. http://lmscnc.com/3694.  I had been through 3 Atlas lathes a 6" and 2 12" and could never get a good finish with indexable carbide (exp those triangle ones). My PM1236 is a whole different story, although I still use HSS for threading and cutting sharp muzzle crowns.


----------



## David S

One other thing I would suggest is to order extra tool holders with your initial order to save on shipping charges.  It wasn't long before I had to place an order for more holders.  I found the system so versatile that I needed more than I initially thought.


----------



## bloomingtonmike

I made a post for my 618 Atlas and AXA Post/tool holder and even with 1/2" tooling the BR cutter could still reach the center of the work piece in the 3 jaw chuck. Now the tool holder nut was pretty far at the top of the tool holder stud. If you have an AXA already it will work. The tool post was even on a washer to make it possible to spin the tool post above the surface of the 618 compound. I bet with 3/8 tooling it will work even better.

I just ordered some cdco AXA additional tool holders to go with the phase II AXA tool post for $9 for the facing, turning,boring model.


----------



## Uncle Buck

I too think an AXA would be overkill on a 6" Atlas.


----------



## robinj66

Interesting stuff for a rank amateur like me:thumbsup:

I was especially interested to hear of indexable HSS tools :tiphat:- they seem pretty rare on UK Ebay (v. quick search)


----------



## itsme_Bernie

I used the A2Z post, and loved it.   I also used the Sherline QCTP in there, and LOVE it, but it is hard to find.  The holders will go back and forth from the A2Z and SHERLINE with a little key I made.  The SHERLINE is solid steel, and is more of a "Wedge" style.  

Both worked great.  I don't know which style A2Z they are selling now- is it the handle on top?  Or the knob in the back?  I used both.


Bernie


----------



## shoeboxpaul

Thanks you, everyone, for the input.
Paul


----------

